# Need pigeons to train pup



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have started my training with my new pup Denver. I am looking for some pigeons as close to the Ogden area as possible. Anyone have any for sale??


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

How many do you need? I can get you a few. As needed.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

5-8 would do for now. Thank you!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually buy them on KSL. Prices have increased lately though. 

I've always thought it would be interesting to offer to trap them in an apartment complex. Birds are all over complexes that have water features and the management usually pays someone to try and get rid of the birds. You could possibly even make a couple extra bucks in the process.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a few to get rid of or some homers if you want to go train together sometime.
I live west of Ogden about five miles.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Tpkgsp said:


> I have a few to get rid of or some homers if you want to go train together sometime.
> I live west of Ogden about five miles.


Did you get the Pm I tried to send you?


----------

